# DIY Hollusion screen Casa Collection Platinum is now called Grey Velvet



## Rick_H (Oct 28, 2017)

For the past few weeks I’ve been trying to find the Platinum chiffon at Joanne’s. Today I finally found a store that had it, and a person working there who knew what it was. 

It turns out that although the website calls it Platinum, it’s now called Grey Velvet. Lucky for me, one worker at one store knew that. 
The number is the same as well. 8528770

Hope this helps anyone else who is having a hard time finding Platinum Chiffon at Joanne’s.


----------



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok, now THAT's some useful information! If you have a JoAnn's nearby, go in and ask for item number 8528770 and see what comes up. But again, I've said this before, I doubt Platinum is the only color that would work. Maybe it's not even the BEST color; it's just the color I chose as a "medium gray" when I started researching all this. Looking at JoAnn's website, I'll bet any of these would do the job: 

GREY LILAC SILVER LINING EGGNOG ALLOY

FWIW - Platinum would appear to be lighter than ANY of these choices, and Alloy (the darkest of this bunch) looks the closest to AtmosFX's Hollusion material. If I had to pick one, it would be Eggnog or Grey Lilac, they look almost identical.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

For anyone thinking about the need for some projection material, the 'Casa Collection' currently appears to be on sale, and they seem to have a discount / coupon code that can be applied to boot:


----------



## G-Factor (Jul 12, 2021)

Defenestrator said:


> For anyone thinking about the need for some projection material, the 'Casa Collection' currently appears to be on sale, and they seem to have a discount / coupon code that can be applied to boot:
> 
> View attachment 748580


D:
Which website was this from?

Cheers,

G


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

It's Joann Fabrics....if the link in my previous post didn't work for you, the full string below should allow you to copy / paste and go right to the product:



https://www.joann.com/casa-collection-chiffon-many-colors/18266452.html


----------

